# My Complete Molar Pregnancy



## MeMeBrown

So DH and I found we were expecting on March 11,2012 we had just gotten home from my cousins birthday party and I was bored and had a test laying around, and I said what the heck even tho I was only 9DPO *We tried the SMEP + Preseed for the first time that cycle so we were pretty hopeful* and sure enough there was the faintest of line :O I was in shock and quickly showed DH who could even see it so I knew I wasnt crazy! But I dunno I wasnt as excited as I thought I should b? He wanted to call and tell everyone and for some reason I just didn't want to, he finally won the next day and we told our families and I still just didn't feel right. We went to our first Dr. app that following week and were confirmed pregnant I was slightly relieved but still just didn't feel right! DH was starting to get frustrated bc I "wasn't as excited as I should b" and I have no explanation as to why. My mom went and put a crib on layaway andd everyone kept askin me how I felt and I felt oddly "normal" and that worried me :/ At 6 weeks I went to the restroom after going to dinner with my brother and his wife and when I wiped there was bright red blood, not alot but enough to get my hear pounding, I pulled my sister in law to the side and told her about it as she has two children and she said she had spotting with both and sometimes it normal, after that there was no more blood so I just shrugged it off and said ok no big deal, then at 8 weeks I had brown spotting on and off very light but I decided to call my Dr. who said this is normal and as long as its not bright red and alot plus cramps no big deal, I didn't have cramps but just an uncomfortable feeling? I dunno if that makes since? so I was like ok I have an app on friday Ill wait it out unless it gets worse, when I woke up the next morning the bleeding was alil more and appeared to b getting more red, so I decided to call Dr. again , he wanted me to come in that afternoon and we would listen for heart beat but since I was only 8 and a half weeks we would prob have to do an ultrasound. I had to wait until 3 pm and it was agony! I got to the Dr he had me hop up on the table and got the doppler out, I was terrified! I should b excited! As expected we didn't hear anything but my own heartbeat so he had me so over for a vaginal ultrasound, the nurse was super nice and very talkative, I have never been pregnant before therefore have never had an ultrasound, but as I was watching the screen and listening to the silence from the nurse I knew something wasn't right. She left the room and I struggled to relax and convince myself maybe I just didn't know what I was looking for, but when the Dr. came in and I saw his face I was gutted. Oddly tho I didn't cry, it was like I was already prepared for this. He told me there was no baby and that he was almost 100% sure it was a molar pregnancy which I never even heard of! Once he described it to me I was horrified! CANCER?! Im only 23 I should b in here holding pictures on my lil baby not hearing that what was inside me was a tumor and had to b removed! And that this condition could cause CANCER! Not finding out I have to wait 6 months to a YEAR to try again!!!! He wanted to test my HCG levels to see if they were dropping or going up *which is what happens in molar pregnancies* So I went and got my blood drawn and got a call the next day that they were 69,000 two days later they were 82,000 I was scared, we scheduled my D&C and the procedure went fine, he even let me watch as he did another ultrasound right before the put me to sleep just to ease my mind, and sure enough it looked just like what I had Googled at home :( This was the 1st of May, he told me that it would take 2-3 days to get the report back so I waited already knowing but just wanting to hear that confirmation and to get the process started! I waited and waited and waited finally I got tired of waiting for them to call so I called them and they said well we have the report the Dr just hasnt read it yet, call back on Wed. if we dont call you. Do I call Wed. before they close bc they have yet to call me and same answer " he hasn't looked at it yet"! COME ON THIS COULD B LIFE THREATENING AND YOU HAVENT LOOKED AT IT YET!!! Finally Thursday they call and say that it was INCONCLUSIVE and has to b run again!!!! SERIOUSLY I WANT ANSWERS NOW!! I had an app on monday and FINALLY got the confirmation that yes it was a complete molar pregnancy and started my weekly blood work and they would call me Tuesday with my numbers, well yet again I had to call THEM and get my numbers which were down to 232!!! Woohoo Righ?! Well now he wants me to repeat them today. No explanation as to why as I was suppose to do them weekly? The only thing I can figure is he wants to make sure they didn't go to Zero already and are on there way back up? Who knows. But atleast now I kno and feel better about that. Everyone is constantly asking how are you doing and yes Im :cry: about it but, like I said from the beginning I just KNEW something wasn't right, and I believe that was God preparing me for what was to come, I know God has a reasoning for everything and although at this moment I has no clue what it is, I know that I am stronger bc of this and that when I do get my little blessing from him to hold in my arms Ill be even more grateful. I am so blessed to have my Lord to cover me with such a peace about everything that has happened and that I know my turn will come just in HIS time not MINE <3


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I am so sorry to hear about your loss..

Your loss is very similar to my own... After trying for nearly 3 years I was pregnant! I was instantly excited, overwhelmed happy... After trying for soo longer I had my little miracle...
I was around 5 weeks gone and I started to pick up a cold from my sons, it got worse and I got a cough, my snot was green and I also coughed up blood I was now 9 weeks.. So I went immediately to the doctors who gave me antibiotics as my right lung sounded congested. I then started to feel much better, but I was a little concerned that I just felt I was riddled with infection, I was gonna ask for a scan off the doctor, just to make sure everything was ok... But I thought your just being daft, everything is ok.

The night before my 12 week 4 day scan, I had a horrible nightmare, where the sonographer tells me there is no baby and I haven't been pregnant and It just in my head. So sure enough, I got scanned and no baby was visible :(. I had to have a vaginal scan to get a closer look... There was a sac and a placenta that measured 7 weeks and 5 days! And it was possibly a molar pregnancy... I had never heard of this before... I couldn't get my head round it... I went to spoke to a lovely lady after the scan and I said to her, how can this of happened? I haven't bled or anything I haven't had any cramps, I've had all the pregnancy symptoms etc. I didn't get it. She then explained the whole molar thing and my heart dropped! My hcg got tested that same day and the next morning it was in the 60,000's (I can't for the life of me remember the full exact numbers). I had then had a d&c 2 days after my scan to remove everything... It got sent off for testing to confirm if it was indeed a molar or not.

It will be 3 weeks this Friday since I had the d&c and I'm still waiting to hear back :(


----------



## MeMeBrown

Babee_Bugs said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your loss..
> 
> Your loss is very similar to my own... After trying for nearly 3 years I was pregnant! I was instantly excited, overwhelmed happy... After trying for soo longer I had my little miracle...
> I was around 5 weeks gone and I started to pick up a cold from my sons, it got worse and I got a cough, my snot was green and I also coughed up blood I was now 9 weeks.. So I went immediately to the doctors who gave me antibiotics as my right lung sounded congested. I then started to feel much better, but I was a little concerned that I just felt I was riddled with infection, I was gonna ask for a scan off the doctor, just to make sure everything was ok... But I thought your just being daft, everything is ok.
> 
> The night before my 12 week 4 day scan, I had a horrible nightmare, where the sonographer tells me there is no baby and I haven't been pregnant and It just in my head. So sure enough, I got scanned and no baby was visible :(. I had to have a vaginal scan to get a closer look... There was a sac and a placenta that measured 7 weeks and 5 days! And it was possibly a molar pregnancy... I had never heard of this before... I couldn't get my head round it... I went to spoke to a lovely lady after the scan and I said to her, how can this of happened? I haven't bled or anything I haven't had any cramps, I've had all the pregnancy symptoms etc. I didn't get it. She then explained the whole molar thing and my heart dropped! My hcg got tested that same day and the next morning it was in the 60,000's (I can't for the life of me remember the full exact numbers). I had then had a d&c 2 days after my scan to remove everything... It got sent off for testing to confirm if it was indeed a molar or not.
> 
> It will be 3 weeks this Friday since I had the d&c and I'm still waiting to hear back :(


I hope you get answers soon not knowing is the worst ! It was driving me crazy!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

hey honey, Im so sorry to read your story. I too had a complete molar and also felt as though something wasnt right. I had some brown blood at about 8 weeks but the midwife said it could be an implantation bleed and as i wasnt cramping not to worry. Anyway i went for my dating scan at about 10-11 weeks only to see nothing but stuff. After the doctor lookin at my scans they seemed sure it was a molar and my hcg being 255,000 they decided to give me a mri to makesure it was how far it had invaded my uterus. After my d&c i kept bleeding and passing big clots and tissue i had to start metho. I had a few blips but luckily my levels came down and finished December last year. Its all the unknown and waiting that is hard. Always here if you wanna chat cause i totally understand. Takecare honey xxx


----------



## MeMeBrown

Yay My levels are down to 136!!! Beyond thrilled now praying they go to zero by next wed. and stay down!!


----------



## Biotechick829

I'm sorry for what you had to go through. I had a similar experience the first weekend in May, but I had a partial molar pregnancy. With partials a fetus can develop, although it is not viable. The heartache with that is that hubby and I saw our baby with a strong heartbeat, moving about since week 11. 13w2d I was diagnosed and my HCG was 562,000, so D&E was performed. Only a week later my HCG is down to 3,406 so we're optimistic that the worst is over.

Definitely keep hounding your doc's office for your HCG levels, even if you get them before your doc follows up. After this ordeal I switched OBGYNs because I hated the way my old OB treated me and this entire situation. At worse case, please try and get a new doc. They shouldn't be adding a headache to your situation. Congrats on your great number drops, though! Fingers crossed you get to zero very soon!!

PS. I've read that once your levels get under 50 that the chance of the placenta cells regrowing and turning into cancer is very very very rare


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ladies it sounds like your levels are dropping great. A week after my d&c they were still 92,000. I will say the lower the numbers the smaller the drop but by the sounds of it you will soon be there

xxx


----------



## MeMeBrown

Thank you Ladies, sometimes when people asked me about what happened I am embarrassed bc there was never an actually baby and I dont want people to think Im a fraud *although I know thats not the case its just that feeling yanno*. I think if I would of had a partial it would have been even worse, seeing a baby and hearing and everything, I think thats what made it alittle "easier" for me knowing that there was nothing ever there? I hope your levels drop fast Bio :) My dr. said if they go down to zero and stay down for cycles we can start trying, but I havent told my husband that bc I think no matter what I will wait at least 6 months, just bc I don't wanna push my luck.


----------



## MeMeBrown

going for my blood draw tomorrow [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; its ZERO I have everything crossed!


----------



## MeMeBrown

25, not Zero but Ill take it :) :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ihave5boys

I am just wondering how your levels ate going. I had a d&c friday, and just found out today it was complete molar. I was upset cause we thought it was just a blighted ovum and I could start trying again in Sept. And now I possibly won't be able to try till this time next year. I just hope my hormones return to normal fast and stay down so in 6 months maybe I can try again.


----------

